# My first girls! WOO! (How old?)



## zimmyzam

Edit: So, I wanna know how old my girlies are. Me have a pic at the bottom, with Zita (I THINK) by the ruler. We took turns taking them out to get pictures, and I'm confused as to which picture has who anymore (gah! They're both albino!), and I THINK I see a little bit of the kink in her tail... Or else it's just Mimzy's, curled funny.



original: Okay, so almost every close-up picture I got (even the far away ones) ended up either too bright, too dark, or too blurry. I'll try to get the least-messed up ones here!

I believe this is the name-less rattie, the one that's a bit bigger. She's got a kink in her tail, which is the easiest way to tell them apart. She's on my tummy in this pic.












Here they are, looking so tiny in the cage... It's rather boring right now, but I plan to fix that tomorrow when I go to get the staple part of the Suebee's mix. Maybe some parrot toys and a tennis ball on a rope XP (How ever much I can afford+money parents put in).











Here's a better pic, but again, kind of shiny. Of course, Mimzy's the one on the wheel, the name-less baby likes to explore more than Mimzy so she's always hovering by the door when I open it.










pps-Yes, my room has PINK flowers in it >> But it took my mom a long time to do, and I like the washed-out looking yellow (yay for wood stain on walls), so I kept it for awhile. On the left of the last pic is the door to the porch I was talking about... Right next to my REAL door.

I'll post better ones when I get 'em!!


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

aww.. cute

ps i love your cage! where did u get it?
pps: its not safe to post your face (or your moms) on the internet... tsk tsk


----------



## Forensic

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

For toys, how about some homemade toys instead? A yard of cheap fun colored fabrics, cut into double layer squares, and some safety pins and you have hammocks.

An old shoelace tied to a treat or a (clean or fake) feather and that can be tied up...

Check dollar stores, if you can... cheap cat toys are good too!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

my crews favorite toys are toilet paper rolls that I put something inside of (a treat or a wood chewie) and fold over to close up - they LOVE LOVE LOVE shredding it to get to the inside! Paper bags go a LONG way - they LOVE those - and a box of kleenex - they go bonkers!

also petco is having a monster sale right now - I got lots of wood chewies and other toys for 50 cents a package (usually 4.99 or so)

Another thing they love. I took an old pillow case and cut it in half. then I took 1 half and some safety pins and made a 'tube-y type' hammock. They go wild running around in that then sleeping. Also, a trip to home depot or walmart and 3 bucks for a length of dryer tubing makes for HOURS of fun!


----------



## Fuzz16

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

i have that same cage  
i have ktity toys everywhere and feathers and what not...they love silly things


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

aw, they're totally ADORABLE. <3
and they do look teeny in the cage..hehe. ;]
how big is it?


----------



## zimmyzam

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

XP Thanks.

Demesion of the cage is 30x18x30, which is a big improvement from what I was GOING to use.

Dad's going to see what cardboard boxes he can bring home from work, and what ever I don't use for toys, I shall make a mini-fort!

There's ONE hammock at the tippy top of the cage, except since they still seem to be in night-mode they spend half the day in the back corner of the cage, untill I reach my hand inside. They're a little scared of the hammock right now.

I got the cage at one Petsmart. They had a load of different cages than the Petsmart by my house, which made me mad XD


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

I've seen that cage. It's a good cage for a super pet cage! And it's actually made large enough and small enough bar spacing for rats. AND it has a PAIR of rats pictured on the box! How cool is that?!


----------



## zimmyzam

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

I KNOW! I freaked out when I saw it, because it was PERFECT. The only things I had seen like it were online, which mum and dad probably wouldn't do unless I bugged them enough (and they don't really like that).

Just got home from school, waiting for mum and little brother to get here so we can get the other half of the Suebee's mix. Hope it's not expensive-like o_o;

Haha, it turns out I DON'T have to pay for everything, do I? Dad paid the for all the of grain mix stuff, since I vaccumed out his little car (he's got leather seats. And it's this tiny little sports car, super easy. Yeah, he's going through his midlife crisis XD). So, since I don't really get an allowence, I'm guessing favors/chores count as money!


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

how are you girls today?
and have you named the one with the kink in her tail yet? =0


----------



## zimmyzam

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

Yus. I believe it's official-Zita!

She's a really minor character from Invader Zim, which I happen to be obsessed with (and have been, for the past four years).








<--- Zita!

They're doing great! Mom and Tommy (older brother, 19) were playing with them while I was at school, and I played with them for about a total of an hour AFTER school. WOO!


----------



## mollylovesherrat

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

:O
Invader Zim is like the coolest old school Nickolden show out there.
My sister, brother, and I all bought the DVD set together but my brother and I let her keep it.

It's an awesome show.

Her name on most websites is Gaz. 
xD


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

aw, zita's such a cute name!
zita and mimzy..
those name are so awesome! xD
how old are they?


----------



## zimmyzam

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

That's what I'm trying to figure out D= The people at Petco wouldn't tell me. They were labeled as "small", though. Here's a picture of, what I believe, is Zita. Although I don't know anymore, we took so many pictures @[email protected]

Does anybody know how old she is?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

I am not good at determining age at all, but I just had to say what a CUTIE she is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simbakitten

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

cute cute cute cute


----------



## zimmyzam

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*

XD Thanks.

It's a "Deluxe My First Home for exotics". $100, but great cage. Comes wiff wheel and hammock ^-^ Not that my girls USE the hammock...


----------



## jellybeanqueen

rawr..it's so frustrating not knowing how old your pets are!
**** pet stores, they never know anything. D:<
even though i have no idea how old my OWN rats are, i'll venture a guess for yours and say 5-6 weeks??
they're soooo cute. especially zita in that last pic.<33
my mom is scared of albinos, so i couldn't get one and thus ended up getting two hoodeds. which i love, but y'know. ;D


----------



## A1APassion

looks to be about 2 to 2 1/2 months old


----------



## yashu

Am I the only one that feels iffy about wire wheels like that, especially ones with exposed axle? They are good for mice but even mice can get their tails chewed up in those things. Rat's tails are nowhere near as flexible as mice... so it is just not something you should take lightly, the safety of their tails.

Honestly, I would nix the wheel and add some of your own fun safe little things for them.


----------



## Vixie

yashu said:


> Am I the only one that feels iffy about wire wheels like that, especially ones with exposed axle? They are good for mice but even mice can get their tails chewed up in those things. Rat's tails are nowhere near as flexible as mice... so it is just not something you should take lightly, the safety of their tails.
> 
> Honestly, I would nix the wheel and add some of your own fun safe little things for them.


I'm very surprised no one else pointed that out before now, but I agree with you. If your rats use the wheel, try getting a Comfort Wheel or Wodent Wheel instead. Solid-surface wheels such as the ones I mentioned are the best choice in ratty safety.


----------



## zimmyzam

I know, but it came with the cage, and they hardly use it. Like, they'll get on, run for about a second, and get off. It looks like I don't have to pay for everything, but I probably WILL pay for the toys-that includes the wheel. The bigs ones aren't cheap, and mom's sick of driving me to the pet store.

Yeah, I've been guessing they're about two months or so ^-^

Fank you Jellybean :3 Mom doesn't like albino's either, but Petco seemed to be rather monochromatic. White ratties only. Petsmart had more colorful ratties, but they were so scared of me it made me a little sad, and they're conditions weren't quite as good. Although they could tell me about how old their girls were.

This morning, me and mom opened the cage because Zita was looking at us, being SO CUTE! Mom told me that she saw that they are much, much more interesting than hamsters, and that they seemed to want to play. And then they both croweded by the door and I put my hand in the cage, and they both grabbed me with their little mouths and tried to bring me in the cage. Me and mom wanted to CRY it was so cute!

I was PLANNING on starting to teach them their name, but I had a service project at 7am and there's a baby shower going on now, then I have to spend the night at a friend's (-gasp- Can't... breath...drowning in things to do...).


----------



## simbakitten

dunno how old but there sooo cute!


----------



## jellybeanqueen

zimmyzam said:


> I know, but it came with the cage, and they hardly use it. Like, they'll get on, run for about a second, and get off. It looks like I don't have to pay for everything, but I probably WILL pay for the toys-that includes the wheel. The bigs ones aren't cheap, and mom's sick of driving me to the pet store.
> 
> Yeah, I've been guessing they're about two months or so ^-^
> 
> Fank you Jellybean :3 Mom doesn't like albino's either, but Petco seemed to be rather monochromatic. White ratties only. Petsmart had more colorful ratties, but they were so scared of me it made me a little sad, and they're conditions weren't quite as good. Although they could tell me about how old their girls were.
> 
> This morning, me and mom opened the cage because Zita was looking at us, being SO CUTE! Mom told me that she saw that they are much, much more interesting than hamsters, and that they seemed to want to play. And then they both croweded by the door and I put my hand in the cage, and they both grabbed me with their little mouths and tried to bring me in the cage. Me and mom wanted to CRY it was so cute!
> 
> I was PLANNING on starting to teach them their name, but I had a service project at 7am and there's a baby shower going on now, then I have to spend the night at a friend's (-gasp- Can't... breath...drowning in things to do...).


wahhh, that is just sooo cute!
it seems they lurve you already. ;]
and i agree, color isn't important comapred to how friendly/well socialized the ratties are, so yay for your sweet girls!
and..enjoy being busy. hehehe. -ish lazy- >.>;
xD


----------



## yashu

The Pink eye'd rats need extra attention and care. I have noticed that they take longer become laid back little guys, vs the ones with black eyes.

They do look young though... a few months, 2 months, not sure... very young. This is good, because now all they will know is you and each other, so be good to them


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: My first girls! WOO!*



zimmyzam said:


> Just got home from school, waiting for mum and little brother to get here so we can get the other half of the Suebee's mix. Hope it's not expensive-like o_o;


i made a suebee's mix and it costed me $4.26 to buy everything at the bulk barn


----------



## zimmyzam

$4.26 O_O;

Holy potatoes.


----------



## rat_ratscal

you can put foam stuff on the wheel (like the craft stuff) and on the outside of the axel i want your cage, can you buy me one?


----------



## zimmyzam

XD Sure, let me go earn another hundred!

Yeah, the girls aren't that 'calm' yet. They freak out rather easy. But they're so neet >w<


----------



## simbakitten

cuties, love ur cage


----------



## Meghan

aaawwwww cuties
I love the cage


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

they are cute


----------

